# How did everyone's twins enter the world?



## Nicky1982

Hi ladies,

I'm curious how people got on with birth so I posting a question to see if anyone who has had their twins can let me know how they got on. How many had c sections, who had v brith, epidurals, natural and how you found natural etc :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I had an induced vaginal birth at 37+4 because of low fluids and baby B being breech. It went really quickly and smoothly x


----------



## fuzzylu

I had a vaginal (forceps) at 37+4, waters went on their own but was part induced.


----------



## ems1

I had a vaginal delivery at 33+5, doctor broke my waters as i was 5cm dilated. My boys were born 11 minutes apart. 
I had gas and air and a shot of diamorphine. No problems. x


----------



## windbloom

I had a vaginal delivery with my girls at 37+6.
Had a foley balloon put in the day before my "induction date" to get things started, went into the hospital the next day at 9am, was 6cm... the doctor broke my waters, and I got a couple pushes of the epidural @ 1130am... had no need to start the oxytocin drip, reached 10 cm by 230pm, and both girls were born before 3pm, vaginally, no complications.

Note: Baby A was head first, and Baby B was transverse.... as soon as Baby A was born, Baby B went right into position and came out easy peasy!
Also very quick and very smooth... couldnt have asked for a better birth experience, to be honest.


----------



## Mea

I had a vaginal delivery and went into labour naturally at 37 weeks, both were head down so it was a fast and easy delivery. I was home with them 3 days after they were delivered.


----------



## FatKat

I had a planned c section at 38 weeks and it was an absolute joy. I already have a 3 year old and she was delivered naturally.


----------



## Wind

I had a c-section at 38+3 because both babies were breech. The delivery was a bit rough and I ended up needing a blood transfusion, but it was worth every second of discomfort.


----------



## tripletsOMG

henrysmumkaz said:


> I had an induced vaginal birth at 37+4 because of low fluids and baby B being breech. It went really quickly and smoothly x[/QUOTE
> 
> ]any advice? i am so worried if one is breech my midwife is very confident and has had many breech babes
> 
> I plan on having a unmedicated vaginal birth


----------



## henrysmumkaz

tripletsOMG said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> I had an induced vaginal birth at 37+4 because of low fluids and baby B being breech. It went really quickly and smoothly x[/QUOTE
> 
> ]any advice? i am so worried if one is breech my midwife is very confident and has had many breech babes
> 
> I plan on having a unmedicated vaginal birth
> 
> To be honest, I'm a bit stuck on how to advise as you plan to have yours at home. I understand your midwife is very experienced but I had one doctor scanning my tummy while the other doctor manually turned the baby while watching the screen so he could see what he was doing. If you're at home.. that can't happen. I don't even know whether its safe to turn the babies without seeing whats going on in there in case they go wrapping a cord round the babys neck!
> 
> This is why I said you were brave to have them at home!! If they're both head down, I'd imagine you'd be fine but if one is breech or transverse, I really don't see how one midwife can do it without an ultrasound so she can see what shes doing...Click to expand...


----------



## lizziedripping

Elective section at 38+2 for me due to twin A being breech :) x


----------



## Nicky1982

Thank you everyone, it's great to see that we are or were all in the same boat- the one that says you just have to wait and see... I do plan to have them vaginally but I guess I just can't plan anything until the time. I hope you are all doing well and thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Elective c section at 36+4 due to twins being breech. x


----------



## mamato2more

Vag birth, no induction at 40 weeks..Just went into labor, and it was about three hours..They were born just a few minutes from eachother...Awesome birth!


----------



## malpal

Natural labour at 38+3, only made it to 8 cms though and had to push, my waters broke at this point followed immeditaely by twin 1 (this was all with no midwife in the room, just dh and me!) Twin 2 was then turned by hand (she was transverse) and delivered 11 mins after her sister. All just on gas and air!


----------



## DanniBear

My Twinkles were delivered by emergency c-section. I had got pre-eclamsia, and they had to get babies out asap. they were born 36+3 weeks. Both were healthy. Recovery wasnt quick. I have had 3 natural births before, which were easier and revovered quickly after.


----------



## mechanica

I plan on having a vaginal birth if they ever show up. I never thought I'd be pregnant for so long. Twin 1 is head down, twin 2 is breech.


----------



## Alwilan

Wow, mechanica you are still going x well done you. Are they scanning you weekly? How you coping? x


----------



## mechanica

Alwilan said:


> Wow, mechanica you are still going x well done you. Are they scanning you weekly? How you coping? x

They're not scanning me at all. I had my last scan at 34 weeks and they said that would be it. I do go in for daily monitoring on the ctg machine thingy though. 

Everything seems fine, they just don't want to come out. They want to induce me or give me an elective but I don't really want either. I figure they'll be here eventually???

I'm a bit fed up of being pregnant though! I have spd and sciatica in my legs as well as being enormous. It's difficult to sleep and turn in bed, I can't walk for long, or sit for long and am usually in bed by 8!! I really want to meet them but want them to come when they're ready! The consultants aren't happy though. How are you getting on? x


----------



## Alwilan

Good on you, I think you are brave, I don't think I will be strong enough if they are not here at 38 weeks to carry on, I am starting to struggle so much, but I think if you can do it and be re-assured by the CTG's then thats super. :thumbup:

I am being scanned again tomorrow as the twins had a growth difference at the 32 week scan, so will see what that brings. Also it looks like I'm heading for a c section as twin 1 has moved breech :nope:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Emergency c-section for me at 35+1, due to Preeclampsia and a slew of other problems.


----------



## Laura2919

I had an emergency c section under general anaesthetic at 29 weeks and 6 days due to blood poisoning.


----------



## chetnaz

Vaginal birth at 36+3. I was induced (due to my twins being identical i was told Id be induced at 37 weeks - I was already 3cm dialated at my 36 wk check up so they induced me a little early) and had an epidural, just in case i needed an emergency c-section. My boys were born 4 mins apart.


----------



## Eternal

elective section at 37+2 due to both being breach, despite all my complaining about having to have a section after a natural with my son, I would always opt natural but if i needed another i would have no issue with having another section. recovery was fab and scar is perfect.


----------

